# Club intrawest Mt Tremblat



## fillde (Sep 30, 2012)

I made a reservation for the summer of 2013. Would love to hear about the beautiful areas surrounding this resort. Sidetrips to Montreal and Quebec city?Condition of the resort? I am non French speaking, will it matter?


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 1, 2012)

*Mt. Tremblant*

The Mt. Tremblant resort area is a beautiful and active place to visit in all seasons.  We have stayed at the Intrawest complex on three occasions, twice in winter for ski trips and once in the fall for the colours.  It's a nice resort complex and we would not hesitate to return.  Our last visit was 3 years ago and some of the appliances were starting to show a little age.  A side trip to Montreal which would be about an hour away in summer would give you a day in the city.  Quebec City would be some 4 hrs plus away, and would be an overnight stay rather than a daytrip. 
Here's the link to the main Tremblant site which is gearing up for it's main winter ski season, but click the 'summer' link and it will give you the flavour of the resort complex.  You can't see the Intrawest site in any of the Mt. Tremblant site photos. The Intrawest resort is but one of many hotels and resorts in the area.  There are only three timeshare resorts in Mt Tremblant, and Intrawest is far superior to the others, which I would not recommend.  The Intrawest complex is located about half way between the old town of Mt. Tremblant and the new resort village at the base of the mountain.  It is situated on one of the better golf courses in the area.  You could walk to the village or old town in about 20 minutes in either direction or drive in 5 min.  
Not speaking French is not an issue in Mt. Tremblant or Montreal, both fully bilingual areas, but Quebec City where we are headed in two weeks for a couple of days is predominately French.   Hope you have a great time. 



http://www.tremblant.ca/index-e.htm


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 1, 2012)

I was in Tremblant this summer while staying at Lac Morency.  It is a pretty but artificial village built on the ski hill.  Very touristy so should be lots to do. The area is beautiful with lots of lakes and hills.  Don't miss St Saveur (30 minutes away) which is a much more beautiful and authentic old town in Quebec. If you have kids I think it also has a waterslide park. Yes it has an outlet mall but go downtown as there are lots of restaurants and shops.  The church and streets are typical of of early Quebec settlements.  I asked at the tourist info for a map in English and I doubt she really understood me.  As an English speaking Quebecer who lives in Alberta I was a bit annoyed since the rest of Canada is constantly paying to do everything in French.  When I can get over the politics I do love Quebec!  Just be prepared for some that can't speak English and some that won't.  And by then maybe the new parti Quebecois leader will have managed to get all of the English taken off signs.

Get off the main roads and enjoy.  We even crossed a covered bridge when we got lost so it was fun and beautiful.  

Enjoy
Joan


----------



## PeelBoy (Oct 1, 2012)

Well. it is a very pretty resort, as others have said.  I love it in the winter though more than in the summer.  The outdoor hot tub surrounded by snow is a real treat.  Do not forget oyster if you love oyster.

Quebec city is too long a drive for a day trip.  Montreal is doable, if you have not been there.  I have been in Montreal many times, so prefer staying in the mountain.


----------



## Hornet441 (Oct 2, 2012)

Lots to do in Tremblant. We try to get up there golfing a few times every year. Agree with PeelBoy, Quebec City is a bit far for a day trip. Montreal is very doable. 
Ottawa is a very easy 2-2.5 hr drive and well worth it, summer or winter. (an obvious tourist plug for my town)


----------



## MaryH (Oct 2, 2012)

You can do Montreal and maybe Ottawa (a part time Ottawaer here) as a day trip but better to do Quebec City before or after Tremblant.


----------



## eal (Oct 2, 2012)

I second a visit to St. Sauveur, also the "P'tit train du Nord" cycling trail is amazing - see this link:
http://www.gobiking.ca/p-tit-train/index.html


----------



## fillde (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks to all. We are an active family. Looking forward to our visit.


----------



## fillde (Mar 22, 2013)

We have decided to extend our vacation and travel to Quebec City. We are looking to book a hotel. Was wondering if you have heard of the Grand Times Hotel. The one located in the city of Quebec. We will have a car.  Tripadvisor gives it good reviews. Just looking for opinions of the location.

And would love to hear recommendations for things to eat and see. Thanks.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 23, 2013)

I would probably prefer the Fairmont or Hilton for better location in or near old town.


----------



## Chrisky (Mar 23, 2013)

fillde said:


> I am non French speaking, will it matter?


You won't have a problem.  The whole Laurentian area is very touristy, with visitors from many non-French speaking countries, English is spoken everywhere.  When visiting small shops it will go a long way if you know a few words in French, such as: bonjour, merci, au revoir.


----------



## fillde (Jul 9, 2013)

Just back from 9 days in Canada. Our stay at Club Intrawest  was excellent. Canada day fell on our second day after arrival in Mont Tremblant. We saw a free musical show and fireworks. Did much hiking including to the the top of Mont Tremblant.

Also did a side trip to Montreal. It is a great tourist city. Very friendly. No problem not speaking French.

After leaving Mont Tremblant we stayed 2 days in Quebec. We really enjoyed that city. Great sights to see and the food was excellent. Again no problem with us not speaking French. We would return to Quebec and Montreal in a heart beat. 

Quebec is like a hidden gem. Much like Europe but a lot closer.


----------



## Chrisky (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for reporting back.  I'm glad you had a good trip.


----------



## fillde (Jul 9, 2013)

Chrisky said:


> Thanks for reporting back.  I'm glad you had a good trip.



Chris like you said previously, Bon jour goes a long way. Thanks to all on this thread who gave suggestions.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 12, 2013)

fillde said:


> Just back from 9 days in Canada.
> 
> Quebec is like a hidden gem. Much like Europe but a lot closer.



Couldn't agree more! Add 'merci' to bonjour and those two words will make your visit to Quebec even more enjoyable.  Glad to hear you had a good time.


----------

